# Is it OK to post a how-to for critique on the FreeBSD forum?



## Avery Freeman (May 28, 2018)

Hi, 

I wrote a how-to article and I'd love some feedback about my methods and also have it available for others who might want to do the same project. 

I have a HDHomeRun TV recording VM using ZFS on a 4-drive mirror array joined to a Windows 2012 domain using Samba47, would it be OK to post an article about how I did it in the forums?

I am not familiar with anyone else using FreeBSD for HDHomeRun TV recording, that's why I wrote the guide.

Thanks


----------



## Minbari (May 28, 2018)

Any posts/article which bring something useful are welcomed. It may not be useful today or tomorrow but who knows it could be useful the day after tomorrow. Even if is not useful on FreeBSD it could be useful to other Unix-like systems. Sometimes I'm looking for solution/tips for FreeBSD on Arch Wiki.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

As long as it involves installing and configuring things on FreeBSD then, yes, by all means, post a how-to. It has to be about/for FreeBSD, that's really the only requirement.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/posting-in-howtos-faqs.3888/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 28, 2018)

Feel free to critique mine. 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


----------



## Avery Freeman (May 28, 2018)

Minbari said:


> Any posts/article which bring something useful are welcomed. It may not be useful today or tomorrow but who knows it could be useful the day after tomorrow. Even if is not useful on FreeBSD it could be useful to other Unix-like systems. Sometimes I'm looking for solution/tips for FreeBSD on Arch Wiki.



Yeah, the arch wiki is pretty helpful. I've submitted some samba instructions to it before regarding setting client signing in smb.com rather than using gpo to dumb down security. Samba changes so regularly that I'm not even sure if it's still relevant. :/

Welp, I'll give it a shot and hopefully it will be worthwhile. Thanks


----------



## Avery Freeman (May 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> As long as it involves installing and configuring things on FreeBSD then, yes, by all means, post a how-to. It has to be about/for FreeBSD, that's really the only requirement.
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/posting-in-howtos-faqs.3888/



Definitely very FreeBSD-centric 

I'm kind of becoming a fanboy.


----------



## Avery Freeman (May 29, 2018)

OK!  I think I am done!  I've been typing for hours and hours  and hours... 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...r-recording-and-streaming-hdhomerun-tv.66054/

Too much fun.  Hope someone finds it useful


----------

